# Dolphin Madness Out of Charleston, SC



## Bonita Bob

P-Cola,



Hope this post finds you all well. Thought I would share Monday's run with you. Got an early start out of Charleston Harbor and headed for the Ledge. About a 55 mile run. Put 17 Dolphin and one Hoo in the boat. The new Sea King is a true please to fish. 



The fishing is good hear, but I would rather be back in the Gulf. 



Take care, if I can figure out how to post some pics, I will.


----------



## Bonita Bob

Here you go, I think:hotsun


----------



## hjorgan

Nice 'fins .....


----------



## Polebender

Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## David Ridenour

Very nice ,thanks for posting.


----------



## Tuna Man

:clap:clap:clap Thanks for the post, and :takephoto


----------



## reelsmooth19

hell of a caght :bowdown:clap


----------



## SET 4 Life

Good to hear from you Parrish, Nice catch! I think the dolphin season should be stellar for you guys up there and in the gulf. The south east temps are at record highs very early in the season, SST's in the keys are real high=fish moving north earlier. I really think it's gonna be a banner year for dolphin in those two areas. Again, good to hear from you, nice boat and catch!


----------



## SandyKeys

WOW! Beautiful colors lit up like that! GREAT job! Thanks so much for the pics! Nice vessel as well. :clap


----------



## brnbser

Congrats on the new boat and a nice catch Parrish. Those new Sea Kings take some big water. I was wondering what side of the earth you fell off of.........


----------



## Bonita Bob

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Lou, Scott,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hope you guys are well. Jacki and I are still working at SPAWAR. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Jacki returns from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Afghanistan</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> next week. 6 month deployment.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Kate is getting married this summer.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We are going to <st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Alaska</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> in August. 3 up river trips for Salmon, one deep drop for halibut.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There, now your all caught up <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Parrish<o></o>


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i like the random wahoo lol


----------



## pirate

*Dolphin*

Good Job Parrish. Wish we were fishing together like we did instead of working.


----------

